# my rabbit keeps thumping



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

it gets to around night time and he constantly thumps most of the time. ive tried giving him loads of things to do but after a while they seem to stop working and im running out of things to try. i know its bad but he is on his own as he did not react very well with another rabbit so it was best for him to be kept on his own as he got very stressed out when another was with him. his life long partner died nearly 2 years ago and ever since he has preferred to just be on his own.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Rabbits are like people, they wont get on with everybun. So just because he didn't get in with 1 bunny doesn't mean you cant try him with others. In fact lots of rescues will do 'dates' for your bunny to see who he gets on with the best.
I really would get him a wifey bun.

As for the thumping I dont know, sorry.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

purple_x said:


> Rabbits are like people, they wont get on with everybun. So just because he didn't get in with 1 bunny doesn't mean you cant try him with others. In fact lots of rescues will do 'dates' for your bunny to see who he gets on with the best.
> I really would get him a wifey bun.
> 
> As for the thumping I dont know, sorry.


^ this

not every rabbit will get on with every other rabbit, when you do try bond them, both need to be neutered and it needs to be on neutral territory

my guess for the thumping would be either hes hearing something that he isnt liking
or he really isnt happy being on his own

i would contact a local rescue, they will actually help you find the right rabbit to suit his personality, they are very social animals and crave attention and interaction from their own kind as well as humans


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Foxes are really active now as they have young, they are therefore looking for food and usually start prowling as soon as it gets dark. If its something thats just started happening recently, then that could be the culprit, they tend to thump when alarmed.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Is he neutered? Was the other bun female and spayed and did you introduce them on neutral territory?

I should think its a cat/fox so maksure your accomodation is thoroughly predator proof. Bunnies don't like being on their own especially outdoors.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

If hes outside I would cover the hutch with a blanket thats breathable.

I would then go wee all around your garden  it'll put any foxes off


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

Thumping is a sign or stress, anger or upset about something, i would say it is a cat or fox that he is aware of, my rabbit does this now and again and i go out but cants see anything. But we do have foxes in our area


----------

